# Männerstimme in eine Frauenstimme umwandeln möglich ?



## Yin (7. April 2007)

Hallo,
Also ich war mal mit ein paar Freunden in Teamspeak (eine art Voice chat Programm) und wir hatten jemanden dabei der seine Stimme aufeinmal in eine Perfekte Frauenstimme umgewandelt hat ! 

Solche scherzereien wie AV Voice changer und morph VOX kenne ich bereits, mit denen kann man seine Stimme auch ein wenig verzerren, allerdings hört es sich dann an als wen derjenige auf dem Mond sitzen würde und von dort aus spricht ^^ Hört sich nicht wirklich weibilch an :> nur verzerrter und höher.

Seine Stimme allerdings war perfekt, man hätte nie einen Kerl dahinter vermutet.
Danach ist er allerdings wieder verschwunden und hat sein Geheimnis mitgenommen...

Nun interessiert mich allerdings  wie er das hinbekommen hat ! Wie gesagt, mit solchen scherzen wie normalen Voicechangern kenn ich mich ein wenig aus, das sorgt vielleicht für einen kleinen Gag im Teamspeak aber verwirrt nicht wirklich jemanden ^^

Also ich stell mir das ziemlich kompliziert vor und stell mir vor, dass man da schon was Hardwaretechnisches für brauch und ne ziemlich teure Soundkarte und dass soetwas nicht wirklich "nur" softwaretechnisch machbar ist, oder ?

Freue mich bereits über die Antworten, mir ist das echt ein Rätsel :>


----------



## BeaTBoxX (13. April 2007)

Klar geht sowas. Ich würde sagen, das ist ein Guter Pitchshifter mit Formantkorrektur. Wenn du solche Spielereien machen willst. Sollltest du dich mal nach dem Thema VST Schnittstelle umsehen. Man nimmt ein VST Hostprogramm seiner Wahl. läd ein VST Plugin (Effektgerät im weitesten Sinne)  und kann mit ner gescheiten Soundkarte das ganze in Echtzeit betreiben. das muss dann nur noch in dein TeamSpeak /Ventrilo/Skype  sonstwas rein.


----------



## Termy2007 (13. April 2007)

Könnte es nicht sein, dass er euch im Teamspeak mit einer echten Frau ver****** hat?


----------



## Yin (19. April 2007)

Nein eine echte Frau ist auszuschließen. Hm also ist das ganze doch so kompliziert wie ich angenommen hatte und ich brauche ne gute Soundkarte dafür ? Hab nur son billiges on board teil :> Danke jedenfalls für die Antworten


----------



## PC Heini (19. April 2007)

Da hätt ich ev. auch noch ne Idee. Bei Conrad-Elektronik gibts nen Bausatz, mit dem man die Stimme verfremden kann. Wurde früher oft auch im CB-Funk eingesetzt.

Gruss PC Heini

PS: Bei Interesse einfach wieder Posten


----------



## king_alex (19. April 2007)

ähm gibt es denn einen einfachen Weg seine eigende Stimme (aufgenommende Datei) zu verändern, am besten in eine Frauenstimme?


----------



## PC Heini (19. April 2007)

Mit diesem Gerätchen / Bausatz geht das. Guck mal bei Conrad vorbei und such nach Robotterstimme. Du kannst Höhen und Tiefen verändern, vom Roboter, Micky Maus usw bis zum heisseren Frosch einregeln.


----------



## mki_germo (19. April 2007)

Naja, diese Roboterstimmen haben halt leider oft den Nachteil, dass sie nur ein einfaches Pitchshifting durchführen. Als Resultat bekommst du dann die entsprechenden "MickeyMaus" - Stimmen. Mit realer Stimme hat das nichts zu tun.


Dazu benötigt es die schon angesprochene Formant-Korrektur. Diese sorgt dafür, dass die für die Sprache relevanten Formanten auf Ihren Frequenzen bleiben.


----------



## The_Maegges (19. April 2007)

Ich kanns mir nur über 2 Wege erklären:

1. EAX Effekt über eine Creative-Soundkarte, allerdings klingt der nicht gerade realistisch, wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe. 
Daher wahrscheinlicher:

2. Da war ein professioneller Voice-Effekt im Spiel, entweder als Hardwaremodul oder in Form von Software.


----------



## vincent2323 (20. November 2010)

tagchen da dein beitrag schon relativ alt ist wolt ich ma fragen ob du eine lösung gefunden hast(wen ja schreib mal zurück wie du es geschaft hast würd mir selbst gern mal den spaß drauß machen als frau im ts aufzutauchen)


----------



## mki_germo (22. November 2010)

Naja - die verschiedenen Lösungsmethoden wurden ja bereits genannt, nachdem von einer sehr realistischen Frauenstimme die Rede war, geht das ganz klar in Richtung Voiceprocessor.

Die gibt es sowohl als Hardwareversion oder als Software.
Google einfach mal nach Voiceprocessor, da findet sich einiges.


----------

